# FAT tossers who Scan and Pack egg AND pineapple



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm out of touch, wassat then?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

A mess if you're not careful.

hate those fat tossers who have to open their car door so far they need to park in two spaces to get out of the car . . . .


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Obviously they are the tossers that have gammon, egg AND pineapple.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

and they drink that poncey latte stuff....

normally the type to have dark granite kitchen tops too....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

and dogs that they let sleep in the bed with them...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

well i woke up this morning to find a pinkish coloured pussy spreadeagled on my bed.... but lets not go there, eh? ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

press report, press report


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Actually now I come to think about it, YOU had gammon, egg, pineapple, chips AND baked beans on Friday.
Tosser.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And you burst one of your tyres.

yeah


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No pineapple, y'see.... so....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nowt wrong with my spare tyre(s) though


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

No pineapple? oh sorry I take it all back. :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ok, you asked for it.... a picture of my pink pussy. Matches the sheets perfectly I think 

No longer spreadeagled, but still just as pink


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

pink?
wheres the pink bit? 
(nice cat though)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Everything that isn't grey is baby pink. Looks a bit cream on that shot, but the flash went off and its slightly over exposed. But its pink in real life, trust me.....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmmmm


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Bizarre - three of us had gammon, beans, chips and a double fried egg each on Friday afternoon.

Must have been the national dish of the day.

Dave


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Tim - That is NEVER your bed with those girly covers on it!!!!   

You are defn in touch with your feminine side mate!

L x


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

It reminds me of when I crashed over at a mate's house years ago after night on the pop, I was woken up by the pet cat, 'Charlie', standing on my chest. I opened my eyes, guess which way the cat was facing. What a view!! Yuk! Â 
l
@
ll


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It reminds me of when I crashed over at a mate's house years ago after night on the pop, I was woken up by the pet cat, 'Charlie', standing on my chest. I opened my eyes, guess which way the cat was facing. What a view!! Yuk! Â
> l
> @
> ll


at least she didn't fart!! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Tim - That is NEVER your bed with those girly covers on it!!!!


Fraid so - chosen by me and installed during my ongoing "single" period, so not even a chance that I had some female help 

You can't be THAT surprised, having seen the shirt I was wearing on Friday..... my favourite colours are lilac/lavender and pink......


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Fraid so - chosen by me and installed during my ongoing "single" period, so not even a chance that I had some female help
> 
> You can't be THAT surprised, having seen the shirt I was wearing on Friday..... my favourite colours are lilac/lavender and pink......


poof.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm out of touch, wassat then?


----------

